

Provocateur Comes Into View After Cyberattack - uladzislau
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/30/business/global/after-cyberattack-sven-olaf-kamphuis-is-at-heart-of-investigation.html?pagewanted=all

======
nlh
Note to those of you who have, plan to, or might possibly have any sort of
agenda about anything in your lives:

Raw, brutish racism/culturalism doesn't help your message. At all.

I read a line like this:

"Spamhaus acted, he wrote, 'without any court verdict, just by blackmail of
suppliers and Jew lies.'"

And regardless of whether he's right or not about Spamhaus, his credibility in
my eyes has gone straight to absolute zero.

~~~
socillion
> And regardless of whether he's right or not about Spamhaus, his credibility
> in my eyes has gone straight to absolute zero.

Wasn't that entirely the point of the article, to attack his character?

If he was some lawyer stiff, people wouldn't be reading this - they enjoy
reading content-light articles that spin caricatures of charismatic
individuals. Assange all over again!

It's hardly debatable whether he would have gotten media exposure like this if
he didn't behave in such a manner; I think that overall this exposure will
help his cause, not hurt it. Even if a majority discard STOPhaus claims
immediately on the basis that their spokesman appears to be a nut, the
minority dwarfs anything they would have reached otherwise.

tl;dr you only saw this message because it was raw, brutish, and insensitive.

------
zimbatm
> Spamhaus acted, he wrote, “without any court verdict, just by blackmail of
> suppliers ..."

That's the issue. It sucks to wake up one day and find out that your mail
server has been blacklisted. All your customers are now affected and it's too
late. If they added whole IP blocks to the list it might be even more
annoying.

That said it's not like Spamhaus is charging you to be removed from their
list, it just takes a little bit of time once you cleanup.
<http://www.spamhaus.org/faq/section/Spamhaus%20SBL#137>

~~~
blatherard
You left off three words from the quote in the NYTimes article. "...and Jew
lies" This is quite the omission.

The full quote is 'Spamhaus acted, he wrote, “without any court verdict, just
by blackmail of suppliers and Jew lies.” When I read that, I get a very
different picture than simply one of an aggrieved businessman working in a
grey area.

~~~
zimbatm
Exactly my aim. The angle I wanted to take was just spam-haus related and
didn't want to introduce Semitic argumentation. I'm not trying to defend Mr.
Kamphuis, just taking a different angle since the press seem to be unilateral.

------
dmix
Non-mobile version with graphics:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/30/business/global/after-
cybe...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/30/business/global/after-cyberattack-
sven-olaf-kamphuis-is-at-heart-of-investigation.html?hp&_r=0)

------
codezero
“Yo anons, we could use a little help in shutting down illegal slander and
blackmail censorship project ‘spamhaus.org,’ which thinks it can dictate its
views on what should and should not be on the Internet,”

Nobody is forced to use Spamhaus, right? They aren't dictating what is on the
Internet, they are offering a list to filter what they think is junk and
people can choose to use that or not.

Also, I am curious, did he ever care about Spamhaus before he started to get
included in their blacklists?

------
contingencies
The real problem with spam is that there is no presently widespread, realistic
alternative to email in the field of P2P store and forward communications
infrastructure that is _less_ centralized / vulnerable to state surveillance
and other common attacks.

